# Where to find work from home info...?



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there, I have 2 gorgeous sons who are only little so I was thinking of trying to find some sort of work from home job here in Limassol...
I have broadband and am pretty computer literate so maybe data entry or something...
Dont know where to look for such jobs though...or if anyone has any ideas about some way to earn some extra money that'll fit in with my little ones ?

Also, if anyone knows anything about registering as a childminder in Cyprus, please point me in the right direction!?

Thankyou

Steph


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There are thousands of work at home scams on the internet and thousands of legitimate companies that will get you to write copy for them, data entry, prepare surveys etc. They are virtually all rip off merchants. The more sophisticated will wind you in by getting you to work for free for a while to pass tests whilst completing their work, some will even pay a couple of pay checks (minimal wages anyway) to lull you into a fasle sense of security and then start picking minor faults or even inventing them as an excuse for not paying, and some will simply take the work that you've done and not pay up. Many regularly change their web presence id and move around virtually stalking their worker victims to get keep their data moving. Save yourself the pain of getting ripped off and avoid IT based work at home jobs.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> There are thousands of work at home scams on the internet and thousands of legitimate companies that will get you to write copy for them, data entry, prepare surveys etc. They are virtually all rip off merchants. The more sophisticated will wind you in by getting you to work for free for a while to pass tests whilst completing their work, some will even pay a couple of pay checks (minimal wages anyway) to lull you into a fasle sense of security and then start picking minor faults or even inventing them as an excuse for not paying, and some will simply take the work that you've done and not pay up. Many regularly change their web presence id and move around virtually stalking their worker victims to get keep their data moving. Save yourself the pain of getting ripped off and avoid IT based work at home jobs.


Wow didnt realise they were all like that, thanks for the advice Kimonas, think I'll stick to the childminding idea if anyone knows anything about getting registered here!


----------

